# Kollision



## Schlagdraufunschluss_124 (4. Feb 2018)

Hallo,

Bei meinem RPG Game benutze ich Tiles als Untergrund. Ich will aber, dass mein Spieler auf manchen Flächen nicht stehen kann (z.B. wenn ein Fluss im Weg ist). Ich hab gelesen, dass man die Flächen mit Vierecken darstellen soll. Aber wie kann ich z.B. die Vierecke berechnen und evtl. auch speichern und abfragen ob er sich darin befindet (Ich will ja nicht 50 if-Abfragen machen müssen).
Kurz und knapp ich habe sehr wenig wissen über "Kollisionen".
So sieht mein Spielfeld aus: (1= Gras; 2=Stein -> Soll noch im späteren verlauf erweitert werden....

```
01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01
01 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01
01 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 02 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01
01 02 01 01 01 01 01 01 02 01 01 01 01 01 01 01 01
```


----------



## JuKu (5. Feb 2018)

Du musst das ganze einfach in ein 2D Array packen und dann das Tile berechnen, in welchem sich der Spieler gerade befindet.


----------



## Schlagdraufunschluss_124 (5. Feb 2018)

Mmh... Wie kann ich denn verhindern, wenn das Programm die Kollision erkannt hat, dass meine Figur dann nicht mehr weitergehen kann ? 

Edit: Kollisionsabfrage hat jetzt übrigens einwandfrei funktioniert  -> Danke für deine Antwort !


----------

